# Your favorite mud motor prop????



## utahbigbull

Hey guys!! I was just wondering what mud prop you guys recommend?? I'm needing to buy my first replacement prop as I limped through last duck season with the one I had. Now I'm looking at using the boat for a little fishing, I better get a new one slapped on. 

Im running a 14x42 with a 16hp go-devil. I was looking between the Hill or the Backwater 8x4 props. I have no experience running either but I was wondering if there was one that held up better in the Utah mud (sand) and / or had the better performance - longevity?? What do you recommend and why?

Thanks for any help guys!!!!


----------



## Longgun

i replace a prop, no matter what make, just about every other year.


----------



## utahbigbull

Longgun, I bought this go-devil used. Im not sure how many hours were put on the prop before I got it. There are no markings on it indicating the brand of prop it is. But last year, I went out on a trip with a friend who had a new 8x4 prop and could not believe how worn mine was. I do a lot of shallow running like at Harold Crane, Pin tail etc.. but probably the majority is in deeper waters at Ogden bay as its only blocks away from me. But when Im running the shallows, the prop gets a lot of Cavitation when I get any speed at all keeping me at just a crawl. I think because its so worn down, the cupping of the prop can not get a bite.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

utahbigbull just heads up about hc that place will chew up a new prop in no time. that mud is so hard there. It seems like i change mine out every other year. Just because the place I hunt like to tear them up fast.Im in need of a new one right now. But we will see when the season come around.I'm thinking of trying one of the props from Chuck this year when i do replace it.


----------



## Fowlmouth

I replaced my Mudbuddy tiger prop last season. I got 65 hours out of it.:shock: (Mudbuddy 27 hp longtail) I changed over to the Hill marine prop and like it. So far I have 16 hours on it, and it seems to be holding up well. Honestly, I have been happy with both of them.
personally I would stick with a proven name brand like Hill, Mudbuddy, Go Devil, or Beavertail. Props are expensive, no two ways about it. Spending the extra money up front for proven performance will save you money in the long run.


----------



## utahbigbull

dkhntrdstn said:


> utahbigbull just heads up about hc that place will chew up a new prop in no time. that mud is so hard there. It seems like i change mine out every other year. Just because the place I hunt like to tear them up fast.Im in need of a new one right now. But we will see when the season come around.I'm thinking of trying one of the props from Chuck this year when i do replace it.


I hear ya on HC dkhntrdstn!! That place is just a long shallow all the way out, trying to keep the prop jammed in the mud to get a bite and keep going. :shock:

I think Pintail is even worse as far as wear goes!! The stuff out there is like a sand blaster!! That is why I was wondering if there was truly a difference between the Hill or Backwater as far as hardess of the steel to resist abraision. Its nice hitting OB due to not putting the wear on but still nice getting to the harder to reach spots.


----------



## Gee LeDouche

I have a 16hp GD and I have tried numerous props. It calls for a 9x3 from godevil but I tried a Hill 9x5 on it and the top end was amazing in open / deep water, but digging in shallow stuff it suffered. This time around I tried a Hill 9x4 on it and I personally think it does better all around than the 9X3. From what I understand Hill says the best prop for the 16hp is 8X4 and Ive heard good things about it but haven't tried it yet. Chuck Harsin (Black widow boats) is the local rep for Hill props, get in touch with him and he'll set ya up with what you need at a good price.


----------



## Longgun

utahbigbull said:


> I hear ya on HC dkhntrdstn!! That place is just a long shallow all the way out, trying to keep the prop jammed in the mud to get a bite and keep going. :shock:
> 
> I think Pintail is even worse as far as wear goes!! The stuff out there is like a sand blaster!! That is why I was wondering if there was truly a difference between the Hill or Backwater as far as hardess of the steel to resist abraision. Its nice hitting OB due to not putting the wear on but still nice getting to the harder to reach spots.


Speaking of edge hardness. Im planning on approaching a local heat treat shop this year to see if case hardening the egdes of a brand new _____ prop would be "doable". Ive been told NO from various prop mfrs, but im not so sure its not a ploy to keep burning the untreadted ones up and buying another one... the only problem i see would be brittleing those areas. If thats the case, it would be a no go.


----------



## Pumpgunner

Longgun said:


> Speaking of edge hardness. Im planning on approaching a local heat treat shop this year to see if case hardening the egdes of a brand new _____ prop would be "doable". Ive been told NO from various prop mfrs, but im not so sure its not a ploy to keep burning the untreadted ones up and buying another one... the only problem i see would be brittleing those areas. If thats the case, it would be a no go.


That's a really interesting idea, harder edges on a softer core like a samurai sword. I'm sure it's possible to do but none of the big guys do it because it's probably not cost effective to mass produce.

For what it's worth I've had good luck with the Hill props, I've run a 8x4 Hill on a 14hp for 3 full seasons of hunting plus summer messing around and it's held up pretty well. Only has a few dings in it from hitting the rock and gravel bar while riding down the ditch at Salt Creek. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gdevilutah

That motor should be running a 9 inch prop. Im not sure why an 8" is reccomended by hill but a 9x3 or 9x4 (depending on your load) is what we have found is the best for that motor. If you go too small, your rpms will be higher than needed and you wont be getting all of the thrust from it that you could be with the right prop.


----------



## Gdevilutah

Longgun -- all of our rebuilt props go through a heat treat and hardening process after being recupped. With the hard mud we have here in utah we found that it was worth it and makes them last quite a bit longer than the ones that dont go through it


----------



## rjefre

I go through a new prop each year (last season I destroyed two props). I've used both the Go-Devil props and the Hill props. Both are great props in their own way, but neither one held up to the maximun abuse that I put them through. That said, i love the idea of trying to harden the edges, but I don't see it happening. I went so far as to re-weld new edges on my prop last January in an effort to get a few more weeks use out of it. Yes, it looks like crap...
R


----------



## utahbigbull

I actually do a lot of welding for my work. I think the idea of hard facing the edges could work if a guy knew he would not hit any rocks. The harder you treat steel, the more brittle it gets. I would be affraid of hitting a rock and then have chunks missing from the leading edge. 

I appreciate all the info guys!


----------



## Gdevilutah

Yes if you heat treat it too much then it will become more brittle but we have found a pretty good middle ground that holds up well. Also with your godevil, the shaft is designed to absorb some impact from hitting rocks, stumps, etc but we also "float" our props on the shaft incase of any sudden impacts so that you dont chip off pieces of your blade. Your owners manual will show you how to set the prop up to float. Or you can call me and i will walk you through it. 801-573-1834


----------



## Longgun

Gdevilutah said:


> Yes if you heat treat it too much then it will become more brittle but we have found a pretty good middle ground that holds up well. Also with your godevil, the shaft is designed to *absorb some impact* from hitting rocks, stumps, etc but we also "float" our props on the shaft incase of any sudden impacts so that you dont chip off pieces of your blade. Your owners manual will show you how to set the prop up to float. Or you can call me and i will walk you through it. 801-573-1834


*exact* same reason i like the belt driven shorties.


----------



## Longgun

@ Gdevil... 

pm sent.


----------



## Longgun

rjefre said:


> I go through a new prop each year (last season I destroyed two props). I've used both the Go-Devil props and the Hill props. Both are great props in their own way, but neither one held up to the maximun abuse that I put them through. That said, i love the idea of trying to harden the edges, but I don't see it happening. I went so far as to re-weld new edges on my prop last January in an effort to get a few more weeks use out of it. Yes, it looks like crap...
> R


Looks mean little to me if it balanced GOOD and lasted longer in that prop dissolving crud...


----------



## Gdevilutah

Longgun- pm returned


----------



## utahbigbull

Gdevilutah said:


> Your owners manual will show you how to set the prop up to float. Or you can call me and i will walk you through it. 801-573-1834


Thanks hoss. I printed a manual off online last year when I bought it. Pretty simple to set up. Can sure make a racket when ya pick the prop up or set it in at the right rpm with that backlash. :-o


----------



## Gdevilutah

Yeah, it will make a little noise when it moves up or down, but its worth it if you hit something, instead of breaking a prop


----------



## utahbigbull

So Gdevil, I know that go devil recommends a 9" prop for the 16hp engine. But wondering if you could clarify something for me. I am a service manager for an equipment dealer. I can tell you 100% that our elevation here has a HUGE direct impact on HP, torque, and performance on diesel engines even at the 600 HP + range. So my question is with a little 16hp engine, is it recommended from GO-DEVIL to run that 9" prop at 4600 feet elevation? Or is that only a sea level rating? I'd love to get away with running a 9" prop but am afraid of lugging that engine down when digging in the mud or some other load on it. 

I always presumed that the 9" prop was a sea level rating and for our elevation (lower engine performance) is why an 8" prop was ran. Kind like the high elevation clutch weights I put on my quad to get better engine engagement at this elevation, and that's with a 45 hp engine I believe. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Gdevilutah

Yes you are right that the higher in elevation you go, the more performance you lose in engines. You compensate for the loss of performance by changing the pitch of the prop. Any time you go over 3000 feet you want to drop one inch of pitch. So if at sea level you run a 9x4 then you would drop to a 9x3 when you go above 3000'. All of our engines between 13hp and 27hp run 9" props and the pitch is what is different. So your 16 would run a 9x3 and shouldnt have a problem turning it. What you want to look at is your rpms with the prop in the water. Running you want to be in the 3600 range. You dont want to go below 3400 and not over 3800. Too high and your prop is either worn or you need to step up a pitch. Too low and your either overloaded or too steep of a pitch. The only time that we would reccomend going down to an 8" prop would be if your motor was worn out and not putting out enough power to get the rpms up but first you would want to see if you have more weight in the boat than that motor can push, we dont run an 8" until you go down to a 9hp . But if it is all in good working condition then there shouldnt be any issues turning the 9" prop.


----------



## utahbigbull

Interesting. I went to Hill's and Backwater's websites and it looks like they both go from an 8x4 to a 9x5. Doesn't look like they offer a 9x4 or a 9x3.

Thanks for the input hoss!


----------



## Gee LeDouche

You can find a hill 9x3 or 9x4 on Ebay direct from hill marine. just type in "weedless 9x3" and it will come up with the correct results. Good luck!


----------



## utahbigbull

Thanks Gee. I just tried a google search for "weedless 9x3" and only brings up Go-Devil. I go right to Hills website and does not show there either. Maybe because I am on my work computer that restricts almost everything??

http://www.hillmarine.net/Weedless-Propellers-s/30.htm

http://www.backwaterinc.com/props.html


----------



## Longgun

@ GD, pm sent...


----------



## Gee LeDouche

This is a Hill 9x3.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Signature-9..._Accessories_Gear&hash=item5af0808443&vxp=mtr


----------



## Josh Noble

This guy can get you any Hill prop you want/need oh and he has most in stock.
www.widowmakerboats.com


----------



## chuck harsin

For those of you that don't already know I (Widow Maker Boats) am the Hill Dealer here in Utah. While I completely understand this is the era of big box, mail order, Internet this and that I would like to mention that when you buy your blade from www.? They don't care if that is the best blade for your application or if there is a better one they may not have in stock, because they don't know any better, not their fault, just the same as I don't know how to service millions of customers in a week like they do. Example: the 9x3 Hill in question (discontinued) usually good things don't get discontinued, but ebay won't mention that I'd guess. 
So when the questions SHOULD come up of elevation power loss, light boat vs. heavy boat, what type of mud you will be running ect, they won't because those guys don't care or don't know. In my 16 years of running and working on mud motors I have run basically all of them and run them HERE where it matters.

GD of Utah has some great props also, also backed with enough knowledge to make sure you are getting the right blade. Not all props are gauged the same, that is why his GD 9x3 and a Hill 8x4 are designed for the same motor.

Some guys will read this laugh and order their prop from www., that's ok. Others will realize it's pretty important to have a guy in their corner for say if the prop does this or that and my motor wont do this and so on. I have to sold props to a bunch of guys that value great customer service and I would bet I will continue to do so. 
We are the same price as the one listed on this thread, you just don't get it shipped to your house and need to pay sales tax. Also if desired, for $10 we change it on the spot and you don't have to touch a wrench. Plus, if the prop isn't right and comes back in NEW condition I will back happy to walk over to the wall and grab you the next size. 

Thanks, Chuck
Widow Maker Boats
8017256507


----------



## utahbigbull

Chuck,

I had every intent of getting a prop from ya last year when we chatted. I wound up having to put that money in some decs as I was just getting started with a boat and needed work on my spread size. 

I will get a hold of ya when I am ready to buy and see what we can work out with my set up. I have a friendthat got a prop from ya last season and was very happy with your service.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

I hope you will have the prop I need in Aug.


----------



## rjefre

I would not hesitate to purchase a prop from WidowMaker...he knows his stuff, and local knowledge is priceless! With that being said, I have purchased several props from him(Chuck) and also a few props from Go-Devil. Both are great props. 
R


----------



## Longgun

I ran the Hill prop on my rig before Chuck became a distributor, but i bought a new axle from him last season. -Great pricing, and even better customer service.-


----------

